# Cheap(er), functional, maybe good? And the tools that weren't good enough- Stuff we have tried.



## Bert2368 (Feb 27, 2019)

In response to a post where someone indicated a majority of us have disposable income-

Please, everyone, if it's related to buying cutting tools and/or cooking knives or even tools for GETTING your ingredients (by gardening, gathering, fishing or hunting).

And the price is good vs. "normal" retail prices for that degree of functionality/ quality of construction/general coolness?

Post it here! Other broke ass hungry people want to know!


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 27, 2019)

Good enough and cheaper tools mentioned earlier-

Link to a post on Mora Companion SS and Mora laminated Carbon steel utility fixed blade knives:

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/posts/600073/

Compsnion is still DAMN cheap for the quality-

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=264063311070

The Mora Carbon steel is still AWESOME for the price, now it's EVEN CHEAPER IF YOU BUY TWO!!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=112440786109





----------

Link to earlier post regarding some NOT good enough for my use
Cheap Chinese chef knives:

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/posts/600004/


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 27, 2019)

If you are skint and need cookware, the Tramotina from wall mart is perfectly usable...
and won't hold you back at all...its a knock off version of all clad (stainless clad alu core) 
and its dirt cheap on sale.

https://www.walmart.com/c/brand/tramontina


----------



## Michi (Feb 27, 2019)

Ikea is a good source for all sorts of kitchen gadgets at a budget price.


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 28, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> If you are skint and need cookware, the Tramotina from wall mart is perfectly usable...
> and won't hold you back at all...its a knock off version of all clad (stainless clad alu core)
> and its dirt cheap on sale.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/c/brand/tramontina


 Yes indeed!

I have the largest Tramontina stock pot, it's what I use when canning 5 - 6 gallon batches of salsas, sphagetti and creole sauces when my garden tomato patch is trying to bury me in mid August.

I admit to using the same pot outdoors full of 160 F. water to scald chickens & ducks for plucking as well... But the turkeys won't fit. Had to find a big old fashioned galvanised wash tub for scalding them, and even then, some won't fit completely snd need to be turned several times.



Michi said:


> Ikea is a good source for all sorts of kitchen gadgets at a budget price.



My mid sized stock pot is from Ikea, the stamped volume measurements are a nice touch. I use that one for a pasta boiler, bean pot or during canning season to make 2 gallon or so sized batches of habanero and/or ghost pepper hot sauces.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 28, 2019)

I was amazed when @Kippington showed me how sharp an edge I could get off a cardboard strop (made from a cereal packet IIRC) loaded with cheap ebay diamond compound.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 28, 2019)

Nemo said:


> I was amazed when Kippington showed me how sharp an edge I could get off a cardboard strop (made from a cereal packet IIRC) loaded with cheap ebay diamond compound.


Wha?


----------



## labor of love (Feb 28, 2019)

Dave Martell deburring felt block is a hella cheap tool that makes quite the difference. I’ve been using wine corks for years but this is a definite upgrade.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 28, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Dave Martell deburring felt block is a hella cheap tool that makes quite the difference. I’ve been using wine corks for years but this is a definite upgrade.


I'm gonna have to break mine out now.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 28, 2019)

Funny you say that. Mine sat unused for months until I decided to try it.It doesn’t take much pressure as the block isn’t very dense. I think I need to bust out the felt strop too and take it for a spin.


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 28, 2019)

Nemo said:


> I was amazed when @Kippington showed me how sharp an edge I could get off a cardboard strop (made from a cereal packet IIRC) loaded with cheap ebay diamond compound.



See my post on sharpening several Globals with a soft Arkansas followed by first stropping the blades on a tri folded piece of copier paper with a bit of Flitz metal polish, then stropping again on an un loaded tri folded piece of the same copier paper?

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/posts/589687/




---------

I have used my cheap Russian .5 micron diamond dust as the abrasive of a "loaded strop" by thinly scattering it as dry powder on a tri folded piece of 8.5" X 11" copier paper taped down to a piece of glass- It worked quite well, I could comfortably SHAVE with that knife after I stropped it a few more times on bare leather. (This was done with a distinctly UNIMPRESSIVE stainless steel Chinese sub $10 US chef knife! That shaveing edge didn't last long.)

If I understand what I am reading correctly?

---------

No, I did NOT "understand what I am reading correctly". A common thing with me, when posting after midnight!

(Edited to remove content based on MY misunderstanding of a "science of sharp" post re: use of an abrasive loaded strop)


----------



## Matus (Feb 28, 2019)

Nemo said:


> I'm gonna have to break mine out now.



I got mine and forgot about them. About time to put them in use finally!


----------



## Nemo (Feb 28, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> If I understand what I am reading correctly? According to the "science of sharp" blog owner, it is important that the grains of abrasives used to load cloth, paper, sueded leather & etc. can "settle in" or be "pressed in" to the weave or texture of the strop material and present only the top surface of the individual abrasive crystals or chunks to a passing knife edge.



My reading of his blogs was that if the abrasive contains grains of various sizes (such as the Thiers stropping compound), only the fine ones would stick to the surface of denim or linen. The coarser ones would be pushed between the fibres and have no effect on the blade. The alternative was to use a uniform fine grain which is what is in some metal polishes. IIRC, Mothers' for example is a fairly uniform 0.5 micron AlOx.


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 28, 2019)

Nemo said:


> The coarser ones would be pushed between the fibres and have no effect on the blade. The alternative was to use a uniform fine grain which is what is in some metal polishes. IIRC, Mothers' for example is a fairly uniform 0.5 micron AlOx.



I will go back and re-read this, thanks!

Once again, posting after midnight does NOT improve my accuracy...


----------



## Ryndunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Paid $15 at the local Asian grocery for this cutting board over 10 years ago. I use it almost every day.


----------



## stringer (Feb 28, 2019)

I made dinner with only cheap stuff in honor of this thread. Thanks for starting it Bert. 

First off. My home knives. 

Carbon Sabatier Workhorse Ground from a blank by me. $30

Wusthoff Parer bought used and rehandled $20

Old Hickory Chef Knife rehandled $25

Generic Chinese Cleaver rehandled $15






Next, Tramontina sauce pan $25
Thunder Group stainless skillet $45




$5 plastic board, and hand me down plates from the 70s.



Wire basket strainer $5




Winco tongs $4





Those two black plastic spatulas were a gift from one of my culinary instructors. He bought them at a dollar store and game them to everyone in the class as a reminder that you can make good food with the humblest of tools. 




Final product. Quenelle of hashed leftover potatoes, roasted cauliflower, green beans, chicken breast.


----------



## AT5760 (Feb 28, 2019)

Is the plate corelware? I remember having really similar plates in the house growing up.


----------



## Xenif (Feb 28, 2019)

50¢ Wenge wood Chopsticks + $1 African Savanna themed ricebowl (made in Japan, ceramic) , prices in Canadian dollars, converted it will be $1.15 usd


----------



## stringer (Feb 28, 2019)

AT5760 said:


> Is the plate corelware? I remember having really similar plates in the house growing up.



I couldn't tell you. I still see the pattern all the time at flea markets and thrift stores. This was my parents wedding china in 1979. I don't see any reason it won't last another 40 years.


----------



## Bert2368 (Mar 1, 2019)

S' Corelle, a fused ceramic, I've managed to BREAK it, but not to wear it out...

https://www.corelle.com/products/8431/dinnerware-sets?sort_by=star_rating&sort_order=DESC



stringer said:


> Final product. Quenelle of hashed leftover potatoes, roasted cauliflower, green beans, chicken breast.
> View attachment 49362



You presentation of humble but sincere food looks very good.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 5, 2019)

I’m not rich. Hell, I’m a public sector worker. 

My favorite cutlery piece is my $40 CCK cleaver. And I’m a restaurant supply store junky. Cheap plates, cheap pans....my all clad are from garage sales and gifts. 

I’m glad I found that cleaver and kicked the search for Japanese cutlery to the curb. 

I second the Mora.


----------



## Bert2368 (Mar 26, 2019)

Chinese < $25 D2 folder arrived. One of the brands/models where lab testing by XRF verified blade really IS D2 & hardness 62 RHC.

Came out of the box shaving sharp. A little work on a bare leather strop made it COMFORTABLY shaving sharp. Everything seems correct, opens smoothly, locks up tightly, 0 play when open. Blade is well centered. Will it prove to be brittle? Easily corroded? Time will tell.













Ganzou/Firebird FH11-GB.

$23.80 shipped from Fasttech (expect 3 to 4 weeks shipping in USA, buy it from ACE on Amazon for $5 more and get it in 2 -3 days).

Note, the "GB" is just code for handle color, knives also come in black G10 (BK) or Carbon fiber (CF). The CF version is reviewed as being slab sided instead of contoured and too slippery, I suggest sticking with textured G10.

Lab test results on line #49 of spreadsheet here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1OepNr_D4lqbdTFqdqWl1rmAd4bOzPzJe6J0iEWrdJGU/htmlview

Seller (Fasttech) here:

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...entic-ganzo-firebird-fh11-gb-d2-steel-folding

And here (Ace/Amazon Prime):

https://www.amazon.com/Pocket-Foldi...HH2NKGT4NP46KA91H2FF&qid=1553631957&s=gateway

Tweaking the lock to help ensure it doesn't open accidentlly in your pocket, mine didn't need this, some others have.


----------



## Bert2368 (Mar 31, 2019)

Bought on Ali Express, a couple of Chinese diamond water stones arrived today. Seller listed grits of stones I purchased as 1,000 and 3,000. Each came with a small additional stone for flattening, producing "mud" before sharpening or whatever.

From comparing appearance of scratch patterns, Shapton glass stone equivalent grits might be around 500 and 2,000?

The stones ARE available in what the listings described as "6,000" and "12,000" grit. I'll be buying a 6,000 soon from what I have seen so far.

These cut FAST. Didn't notice any dishing after 3 blades sharpened. Cost is 1/2 or less of apparently equivalent stones nominally "from Japan".

I have sharpened one hand plane blade and two pocket knives so far, using windshield washer fluid instead of the recommended water.

Both stones removed metal FAST. Blades were then further variously stropped on denim with automobile polishing compound OR typing paper with .25 micron diamond paste, then bare leather- or further sharpened on a Shapton 2,000, then Shapton 5,000 and finally, translucent hard Arkansas & stropped on bare leather.

I have some seriously sharp tools at the end of all this... Time will tell as to the new stones durability.

I sought these out after reading about them on a European blade forum.


----------



## Bert2368 (Mar 31, 2019)

Cheap ass charcoal fueled water smokers/BBQ grills on clearance from Walmart. Want to get your intro to charcoal fueled wood smoked meat for US $25 or less in equipment? (some have found these for $10 on clearance).






Price was $35 on this unit initially. I paid $25.

Lots of info on YouTube about modifying these for better performance. Don't even bother to attach the included metal legs, best to just set this smoker up legless on a flat, non flammable surface (I used four left over 12" X 12" porcelain floor tiles on a cement board backer) with the fire bowl setting on said surface, that way you can:

A: Control the draft with just the top vent (and possibly opening of the side door), ignoring the faults of the ridiculously non air tight bottom end of grill as designed/sold.

B: Just pick the whole assembly up from over charcoal bowl and refuel the charcoal bowl if you want to smoke for longer than 4 hours or so.

I coated grill interior and food racks with peanut oil, then burned a charge (1.2 kilos) of lump hardwood charcoal last night to season over about 3.5 hours time, now I have the first load of food (a sous vide venison neck roast) smoking. More later-


----------



## Bert2368 (Mar 31, 2019)

The venison is out of the smoker, made my own BBQ sauce while I waited.

I probably won't be posting here anymore as there is no internet connectivity in heaven.


----------



## Michi (Mar 31, 2019)

> I probably won't be posting here anymore as there is no internet connectivity in heaven.


LIKE


----------



## stringer (Mar 31, 2019)

My current establishment doesn't provide any house knives. So I often have cooks ask me for a recommendation. They don't have big budgets and are going to use the grinding service for sharpening so it has to be cheap and tough (soft). And they want to be able to use it for years (even with the crappy sharpenings). So it needs to start with some girth. here it is next to my wat 270 for size comparison. For around $14 US you can have one of your very own. I like to keep one around for doing jobs I wouldn't touch with a Japanese knife. Like chopping a 5 gallon chunk of frozen chicken stock into smaller chunks to thaw. Or processing a thousand lobsters for a banquet. Or loaning to a co-worker who doesn't know what they're doing and would chop an appendage off work your Ginga.

Anyways, I think I read somewhere they're made by Dexter Russell (in China). Probably RHC of 57. The Montana Knifeworks 8" Chef. Lots of places carry them. Not much worse than a Victorinox for a 1/3 of the price.


----------



## RDalman (Mar 31, 2019)

Mora make one knife that stands out, and it's their woodcarving knives 120. The blades are iron san mai with a blue2 similar core, great factory grind for that price. But avoid their spoon knives and pretty much all else.


----------



## Bert2368 (Mar 31, 2019)

RDalman said:


> Mora make one knife that stands out, and it's their woodcarving knives 120. The blades are iron san mai with a blue2 similar core, great factory grind for that price. But avoid their spoon knives and pretty much all else.








I see that the Frost/Mora 120 blade is available on ebay without handle for $20.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mora-No-12...-/264259839184?_trksid=p2545100.m43749.l44797

I need to practice up on handle making & re-handling.


----------



## RDalman (Mar 31, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> View attachment 51014
> 
> 
> I see that the Frost/Mora 120 blade is available on ebay without handle for $20.
> ...


Awesome go for it, that was my first knifemaking try.
29 with handle here, https://www.industrialrev.com/morak...30?returnurl=/morakniv/craft-knives/?count=72

Here the blade blanks are about 10 usd.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 31, 2019)

I couldn’t find the thread I wanted to post this news so I’ll just drop this piece of info here:
Half off Mac Pro 270 suji ($115)
It’s a helluva deal.
http://couteliernola.com/mac-pro-slicer-10-25/

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bvo1fmqHLEr/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=12zq0tvc3ipve


----------



## Michi (Apr 19, 2019)

Here is one of my useless gadgets:



I picked this up a few years ago in a bargain bin for a dollar or two. It's an avocado cutter, in case you were wondering  I stumbled across it again during a drawer cleanup, and it's going to go out.

It's useless for two reasons:

The shape of the avocado must match the shape of the cutter, otherwise it doesn't work (either the skin gets in the way or you leave a lot of waste behind).
I need to want wedge-shaped lengthwise slices.
The probability for both conditions being met simultaneously is essentially zero…

On the other hand, this is one of my most useful gadgets:


There is nothing better if you want even slices of egg. It's been with me for about thirty years and is showing no signs of packing it in.


----------



## Nemo (Apr 20, 2019)

Michi said:


> Here is one of my useless gadgets:
> View attachment 52014
> 
> I picked this up a few years ago in a bargain bin for a dollar or two. It's an avocado cutter, in case you were wondering  I stumbled across it again during a drawer cleanup, and it's going to go out.
> ...


----------



## Michi (Apr 20, 2019)

↑ ?


----------



## Bert2368 (Jun 6, 2019)

Another cheap (about $30 US), decently built folder. No blade play, well centered blade which locks up solidly. Opens easily but not TOO easily. Came sharp, got it sharper with diamond plate and a little stropping.

Carrying it for the last couple of days, working well. They are advertised as D2 & 60-62 RHC. I had an XRF analysis done on this blade too, the D2 claim was supported.

Not enthused about the etched logo, although that is not quite as obnoxious in real life as it looks in the pictures.


----------



## Marek07 (Jun 6, 2019)

Like @Bert2368, I just got a Ganzo folder myself - an FH21 in D2. It's a seriously cheap knife at $23 and I wasn't expecting much. It's actually very good - well-built, nice steel with a decent edge - great bang-per-buck. I was originally looking at some Spyderco models but the prices were prohibitive. I've never tried using an EDC regularly and this was a cheap way of trying one. My trusty Opinels, while very good for food slicing duties etc. are not robust enough for more demanding tasks and don't sit in the pocket that well.


----------



## CoteRotie (Jun 7, 2019)

I got one of these Bartelli Soft Edge can openers:




It just pops on the edge of the can, you turn the crank, and after using it the first time you think it didn't do anything at all. The can still looks unopened. (DON'T turn the can over to test it at this point. Don't ask me how I know.)

At this point, if you lift the very edge of the lid with your fingernail the lid comes off (it was cut around the side, not the top) and it even fits back on snugly if you want to only use part of the contents and put the rest in the fridge for a day or so.

It's less than $9.00 on Amazon, and the only downsides are some people find it hard to turn the knob, and the cutting mechanism seems to wear and not grab the lid as well after a couple of years. (And I don't see a way to sharpen it on the stones


----------



## Chef Doom (Jun 7, 2019)

boomchakabowwow said:


> I’m not rich. Hell, I’m a public sector worker.
> 
> My favorite cutlery piece is my $40 CCK cleaver. And I’m a restaurant supply store junky. Cheap plates, cheap pans....my all clad are from garage sales and gifts.
> 
> ...


Kitchen supply stores are indeed awesome.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jun 7, 2019)

CoteRotie said:


> I got one of these Bartelli Soft Edge can openers:
> View attachment 54458
> 
> It just pops on the edge of the can, you turn the crank, and after using it the first time you think it didn't do anything at all. The can still looks unopened. (DON'T turn the can over to test it at this point. Don't ask me how I know.)
> ...


I use less and less canned food nowadays and when I do I find an old hickory works fine.

Makes me wonder why hobbos who carry knives always begged random strangers for a can opener in those old movies.


----------



## CoteRotie (Jun 7, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> I use less and less canned food nowadays and when I do I find an old hickory works fine.
> 
> Makes me wonder why hobbos who carry knives always begged random strangers for a can opener in those old movies.


Yeah, I only use 3 types of things in cans:

Chipotle peppers in Adobo sauce. Very convenient. Whole Piquillo peppers because that's the only way to get them.
San Marzano tomatoes when fresh aren't available. Maybe canned sauce on occasion. 
Beans when I forgot or didn't have time to soak overnight and cook.

Doesn't really matter how you open the can


----------



## Bert2368 (Jun 7, 2019)

CoteRotie said:


> Doesn't really matter how you open the can



I take that statement as a CHALLENGE.


----------



## CoteRotie (Jun 7, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> I take that statement as a CHALLENGE.


Real men open cans with just their teeth.


----------



## Michi (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Bert2368 (Jun 9, 2019)

Seriously. I got one of those can openers about a year ago. For things like condensed milk used in Vietnamese coffee, very handy to be able to cap the can with its own neatly removed end and store in fridge until wanted again. 

Also, have made several TLUD wood gas burners with the can ends or bodies from larger types of cans as components.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 17, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> S' Corelle, a fused ceramic, I've managed to BREAK it, but not to wear it out...
> 
> https://www.corelle.com/products/8431/dinnerware-sets?sort_by=star_rating&sort_order=DESC
> 
> ...



Corelle Ware is Senior proof. It is light & won't break if you drop it in the sink. I have some fancy plates for entertaining, but day to day all Corelle.


----------



## Michi (Jun 17, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> I have some fancy plates for entertaining, but day to day all Corelle.


Same here. Cheap, light, nearly indestructible, and thinner than normal plates, so you can fit more into the same amount of space. Perfect every-day dinnerware.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2019)

My set turned 40 today. And they have been in continuous use since my parents received them as a wedding present on this day in 1979. They gifted them to me when I moved into my first apartment in 2001. I still use them every day.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 17, 2019)

Not to mention bowls. Small for cat dish food & water. Medium for cereal and large for mixing stuff.


----------



## Marek07 (Jun 17, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Corelle Ware is Senior proof. It is light & won't break if you drop it in the sink. I have some fancy plates for entertaining, but day to day all Corelle.


*+1* Bought a set for my mother who used it non-stop. Her chronic arthritis made all other crockery too heavy to handle. 

Recently found the 'Oftast' range of tempered glass plates & bowls at Ikea. At around 48 ¢ents a piece, we've bought ~200 for entertaining. A much better alternative to paper or plastic. Just saw they've also introduced a large serving bowl for ~$1.02 - another few to buy! If only they'd make a cup.


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 7, 2020)

There is a supplier of small hardwood pieces suitable for making tool handles who calls his shop "Turner's Circle" on Ebay and "Davenport Wood" on Etsy.

I have done business with the owner, Joe, through ebay and Etsy twice now.

https://www.ebay.com/str/Turners-Circle?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

https://www.etsy.com/shop/DavenportWood?ref=l2-about-shopname

Wood offers have multiple pictures of the actual pieces you are buying, including a shot with mineral spirits or water applied to show grain. The wood has all come with at least the end grain properly sealed, some of it has been completely sealed.

Wood was shipped shrink wraped in plastic, it would have arrived dry even if the package got soaked in transit. Offers frequently specifically mention how long the stock has been at his shop, he has wood that has been drying since the 1990s, hence is good to go with no further seasoning time.

He combines shipping and has shipped orders very promptly.

PLUS, included (unasked) free samples of hardwoods with similar applications/densities to those I purchased with my orders- I love "lagniape". Nice quality pieces of bocote and claro walnut were added to my last order to fill up the priority mail box. Beats the heck out of packing peanuts.

If you're outside of USA, he does comply with CITES.


----------

